# LaserMax on Springfield



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone have a LaserMax on thier XD? CT look like they make the grip to bulky. Anyone have CT?


----------



## joncat24 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in the same boat. I have a new xd 9 and everyone recommended the ct grip. I went and had one put on my grip and didn't like the way it felt. So, now I am looking again. I am leaning toward the lasermax unimax. But also like the laserlyte internals as well. 
If you get one, post pics and a review of it.


----------



## globeguy (Jun 8, 2007)

How about one of these?
http://www.shooterssupply.com/html/lasermax_internal_guide_rod_la.htm


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Still not out yet... BUT INTRIGUING...

http://armalaser.com/

RSS for the XD.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Still not out yet... BUT INTRIGUING...
> 
> http://armalaser.com/
> 
> RSS for the XD.


I don't know 'bout those Jeff. They're kinda ugly and I would sure hate to uglify my Glock.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> I don't know 'bout those Jeff. They're kinda ugly and I would sure hate to uglify my Glock.


I thought that was a factory feature?:smt083


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But then, the only way a Glock is beautiful is if you where blind.

I am curious if anyone gets one what they are like.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Very true. Then again, beauty is not why people buy, shoot, and rely on Glocks.


----------

